

Kolab 3.1 alpha released with iRony - grote
https://kolab.org/news/2013/07/16/kolab-3.1-alpha-released-irony

======
sciurus
I really like that, rather than reinventing the wheel, Kolab integrates and
improves existing software.

[http://www.kolab.org/community/upstream-
communities](http://www.kolab.org/community/upstream-communities)

------
KaiserPro
This simply isnt PRISM proof.

Will people stop saying x is prism proof without actually thinking about it
first. Until you are self hosted(in a physically secure location), with
"perfect" encryption, with clear delineations of trust, its never going to be
PRISM proof.

Where are your emails destined to go? PRISM.

Where is your server hosted? in the cloud? well hello PRISM, good bye private
key.

~~~
napoleond
I don't know about Kolab, but I'm really curious about this sort of attitude.
You think the NSA can crack PGP?

~~~
ippisl
At least according to snowden, PGP itself is secure , but client security is
still awfull.And i believe anonimity(tor) is probably broken by the NSA.

But the question is: is the NSA willing to expose it's hand to spy on some
occupy protestors ?

